# My plan for installing custom mp3 player inputs



## porsche6714 (Jun 28, 2009)

hello, I recently bought an mp3 player for use in my 2005.5 jetta. It doesnt have any aux inputs so obviously im looking to add one. I want to make this look as stock as possible. I want to use http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html and http://www.radioshack.com/prod...ge=60 to create an aux input that looks semi stock. Clearly some wiring would be in order to connect the two but should be failly simple. I was looking for a place to put the aux input on my dash and thought of this..i have no idea if it would work though. Those blank buttons next to the ESP right above the shift knob. Whats under those and is there any way i can get to them?


----------



## jettanoob (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: My plan for installing custom mp3 player inputs (porsche6714)*

this is exactly what I was planning to do (using the same blank area next to the ESP) but I have an 06.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4445615


----------



## jettanoob (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: My plan for installing custom mp3 player inputs (jettanoob)*

Did you ever complete your install? I am still waiting for parts.

Just got my parts in, slow shipping Enfig







I will take photos of my install when I get some more free time


_Modified by jettanoob at 4:52 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

aaaaaaand here's hoping you find some free time soon...


----------



## dadbar (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: My plan for installing custom mp3 player inputs (porsche6714)*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
I did the same thing but bought the version that fits the CD changer connection in the trunk (I have a 98 Cabrio with the trunk mounted CD changer). I ran an extension audio cable through the back seat and under the carpet to the front....I can plug the cable into my Ipod or my Sirius tuner, depending upon the mood. The best part is that you don't have to futz around with removing the head unit...and I can unplug it and plug the CD changer back in if I feel like using it.


----------

